
Early access to try out Task Pigeon (like Trello) - LukeFitzpatrick
http://beta.taskpigeon.co/
======
paultowers
Thanks for sharing our project Luke.

If anyone has any comments, or feedback I am all ears.

Paul

------
dean_mcpherson
Love it! Gave it a test run yesterday, looks promising so far.

~~~
paultowers
Thanks Dean, glad to hear you are enjoying it so far.

As always don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other comments or
feedback

------
finid
Looks good. Self-hosting possible?

